# no biscuit joiner



## obizle (Mar 15, 2015)

So I was wondering if anyone out there has tried using an oscillating saw to cut biscuits. I've heard of using a router, doing to full length groove and a few others but I was thinking that an oscillating saw might work better. Just a thought I was tossing around and wanted to know if anyone else had heard of/tried it.


----------



## HornedWoodwork (Jan 28, 2015)

Are there bits for the oscillating saw that are thick enough to do this in one cut? Also it has been my experience that oscillating saws do not remove sawdust very well, I assume this would be exacerbated when plunge cutting as in biscuit joints. You would have to jig for this somehow, probably much like a drilling jig. In theory it could be done but I think it will likely be a frustrating experience.


----------



## SirIrb (Jan 12, 2015)

What are you making. I would put money on "if a biscuit can do it another joint type can do it better". PS, if you are near Winston Salem I will sell you my biscuit jointer real cheap. I dislike biscuits in general. Its a porter cable.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I like biscuits, I dry them out in the oven then add glue into the slots the glue absorbs and the biscuit swells into the slot providing an excellent joint. I can't figure why many don't glue the slots and only use the biscuit for alignment.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

I like biscuits also…buttered with mayhaw jelly piled on!


----------



## pintodeluxe (Sep 12, 2010)

I have a biscuit jointer and use it often. If I had to make them with a router, I probably wouldn't bother because it's not as convenient. A dedicated biscuit joiner has the appropriate depth stops and fence to make a variety of accurate cuts. Even if there was an accessory for an oscillating tool (and I have not seen one) it would probably cost as much as a good biscuit joiner.

Good luck.


----------



## bonesbr549 (Jan 1, 2010)

Ahh had a PC774 from back in the norm days. They really only work for alignment and add no structural bennefit. However they can serve a purpose.

Remember a biscuit is compressed wood so that when they get glue they swell in the joint. While you can certainly cut the shape, whats the point. What do you really save

Grizzly has PC #20's qty 1000 for 19 bucks.

If you want to use solid wood step up to floating tenon. Either get a domino, or use a router and template to do the mortises.

I've done them all from biscuits (sold the 774) to a horizontal boring machine, to Domino, to a full bloan M&T machine.


----------



## obizle (Mar 15, 2015)

Thanks for all the input. I guess I'll have to figure out another work around or just use dowels. They're not as strong as biscuits but life happens. The wife is already unhappy with my tool budget between the woodworking and mechanic stuff so I'm tapped out on new tools for the foreseeable future.


----------



## MT_Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

> Thanks for all the input. I guess I ll have to figure out another work around or just use dowels. They re not as strong as biscuits but life happens. The wife is already unhappy with my tool budget between the woodworking and mechanic stuff so I m tapped out on new tools for the foreseeable future.
> 
> - obizle


What are you building?


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

What joint are you needing to reinforce with biscuits or dowels?


----------



## jusfine (May 22, 2010)

If you are using a biscuit for alignment of a glue-up, or have some torque on some part of your project, it may help add some strength, but the wood glues are so good now you may be able to do just about as well without it.

I have both old Dewalt biscuit machine and the Festool Domino, find I really don't use either that much.

Good luck


----------



## obizle (Mar 15, 2015)

I'm going to be building a hope chest and a camel hump chest for the wife as well as a raised dog feeder for a couple of larger sized dogs. Most of the plans for hope chests and camel hump chests call for both dovetails and biscuits in various parts. Espically on the lid of the camel hump because I really don't want the end grain showing. I'll prolly just sub in dowles and do decorative brass pieces to cover the end on the outside.


----------



## gfadvm (Jan 13, 2011)

A slot cutter bit in your router and some splines would be my choice.


----------



## alittleoff (Nov 27, 2014)

I bought a tool from Harbor freight for around 40.00 with coupon that works great. I won't use it much, but I've been using it today building a toy box for my Grandson. I've done about 40 cuts with it and had no problems at all. If it does go bad I've only lost 40.00. Probably won't use it again but who knows. It appears to be a pretty good tool. I would definitely buy it again Instead of paying over 200.00 for a dewalt that would be seldom used.
Gerald


----------



## devann (Jan 11, 2011)

The beauty of using a plate joiner or a slot cutter bit in the router is the ease of alignment of to two pieces to be joined with the biscuit. You'll probably have alignment issues with an oscillating saw.

If your tool budget is limited and you already have a table saw go with the spline method.


----------



## Ghidrah (Jan 20, 2015)

I disagree Bonesbr549, increased glue space always increases the overall strength of the joint especially with an object subjected to kinetic forces


----------



## obizle (Mar 15, 2015)

With the limited tools and budget I have, I'm going to have to use pocket holes and dowels on the two chests. I don't want to build it to only have it fall apart a few years down the road so reinforcing edge joints is a big priority but I also want it to look good and having a short straight lines of dowels showing on the outside is a definite no go. I could prolly put them off for a while till I get the tools but I'm really amped about the projects and I figure the nicer stuff I make the more the wife will grow the tool budget lol. I'll post some pictures of the plans I've drawn up after I make the modifications for pocket dowels rather than biscuits and a few other mods I've gotten ideas for from here.


----------



## obizle (Mar 15, 2015)

Silrb, if your looking to get rid of it I might be able to take it off you hands. Send me a pm (I can't send them yet). I'm now where near there but flat rate boxes are handy little jokers


----------

